# Peer 2 Mail - file sharing technology using mailboxes.



## Maxiu (Jun 3, 2018)

*Peer2Mail* (abbreviated as *P2M* ) - a file- sharing technology based on the use of e-mail accounts as storage locations.

Polish law does not prohibit the downloading of already distributed audiovisual works - only their illegal dissemination is forbidden. Polish law allows you to share files with your friends (for example, to borrow a brother's CD), provided that you do not receive material benefits from file distribution.
Sharing files using P2M is sharing a narrow group of people who know the password to the mailbox, the more so that to get to such a box to detect illegal content law enforcement agencies must have a prosecutor's order, which makes it even more difficult to detect and catch augmenting / sending [1] .

File exchange using P2M is carried out via special software that automatically and with limited user's interference allows mass mailing accounts to be set up in free and public services, preparation (e.g., division into parts with a maximum size compatible with the given e-mail account) ) and placing files in these accounts.  In the process of sending files to accounts, so-called  _hashcode_ , or encrypted information (often in the form of an ASCII character string) containing data of mailboxes on which files were found, passwords for these boxes and additional information about the data, such as a checksum . A person who has a hashcode and a password set to it can use it to download files using a client that supports the given hashcode format. The P2M client encryption mechanism is based on passwords, but does not provide users with explicitly decrypted data, even after entering the correct password, and only uses it to log in and download files from e-mail accounts.  In this way, the files exchanged are protected against deliberate or accidental deletion.
The creator of the first program in the world, based on this technology, as well as the Peer2Mail exchange system itself, is Israeli Ran Geva.

P2M, as each new application has its advantages and disadvantages - the main disadvantage is the lack of search engines. Each user is partially satisfied with the resources of his friends, although it should be mentioned that index pages are already being created.  In turn, the big advantage of P2M are high transfers and no problems like eDonkey with local IP addresses , which the eDonkey client means as the so-called "low ID" and reduces the download priority.  Downloading mail is the most popular of protocols and usually has a high priority in server configuration.

https://translate.google.pl/translate?hl=pl&sl=pl&tl=en&u=https://pl.wikipedia.org/wiki/Peer2Mail

Examples:
*https://www.ufs.pt/
http://www.p2m.com.pl/
https://p2mforum.info/
https://nk.pl/*
else.


----------

